# ** NEED HELP ** Unable to Open .NEF files.



## ayan.roy100 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, 
Because of a memory card error, i was unable to access my raw(.nef) and Jpeg files. i have managed to recover them using stellar and other software.
But, the files don't open anywhere. I have tried - stellar, irfanview, viewfx, picasa, PS6 and other small softwares. No luck.:angry:

Error message - " could not complete your request because its not the right kind of document " (PS6) AND " Decode Error. Not a valid RAW file " (Irfanview)

Please help


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Do the jpeg files open? 
Do either the RAW (.nef) files or the .jpeg files still have their correct file extension?

Have you used the card since? is it recognised by your computer?

If the card is still recognised by your computer you could try using the free version of ZAR to recover the files.

You may find that the RAW and/or jpeg files have been corrupted either as a result of the memory card error or in the recovery process in which case they may be gone for good.

I have seen instructions on repairing the header information of damaged jpeg files that use hex editing software to rebuild the header information and there are online services offering repair of damaged jpeg files - I haven't used any so can't really comment on their efficacy - see this search

good luck with it - nothing worse than losing treasured memories or just good shots


----------



## ayan.roy100 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Zuluclayman, The JPEG files dont open either.
The files, still have their VALID extensions for both JPEG and RAW (.nef)
The card would need to be formatted to be recognized but it will work.
I shall use RAR and reply back.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

